# What are your interest(s)?(other than cubing)



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 13, 2009)

So what are your interest that you have other than cubing?

I'll start:

I have a passion for Soccer.
I like Astronomy.(I learned it when I was in Kindergarten)

What's yours?


----------



## Benc (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm pretty much into Sudoku puzzles before I got into cubing.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 13, 2009)

Skateboarding - Been doing it for about 9.5 years


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I like Astronomy.(I learned it when I was in Kindergarten)



I am very curious as to what exactly you were taught in kindergarten, other than maybe the order of the 9 planets?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 13, 2009)

Dene said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > I like Astronomy.(I learned it when I was in Kindergarten)
> ...



Actually its 8,Pluto is a Dwarf Planet.
I learned it by myself,(actually read it by myself).There was this book called "Look it Up" so I read the one about Astronomy.
You think the Kindergarten is so advanced to teach us (*us*, as in the kindergarten kids) about Astronomy?

What else did I learn at that time,Hmmm...lets see, oh!I remeber we live in the Solar System and that Venus is a very warm(ok,HOT) planet and is one of the brightest. Jupiter is the largest and Mercury's craters are almost the same as the one on Lunar(moon).


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 13, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



I still call Pluto a planet.


----------



## MistArts (Mar 13, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



You are in kindergarden in 2006?


----------



## Dene (Mar 13, 2009)

As if anyone considers Pluto anything but a planet still.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 13, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



*NO!!!!* what are you talking about?


----------



## MistArts (Mar 13, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



You "corrected" Dene saying that you learned in kindergarden that there are 8 planets, not 9. Pluto was classified as a Dwarf Planet in 2006.


----------



## Novriil (Mar 13, 2009)

I like basketball.. I've played it many years and will continue too.
Chess, it's a GOOD game...
I'm learning in music school too. Last year in theer and I'm tottaly waiting for the spring
Also I like to run


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 13, 2009)

i like to play pc games, but my graphic card sucks, so i cant play anything really good, right now im playing c&c red alert 3, and AOE3


----------



## TheBB (Mar 13, 2009)

He didn't correct him by saying he learned in kindergarden that there are only 8 planets. He said there _are_ (implied: _now_) only 8 planets.


ISuckAtCubing said:


> i like to play pc games, but my graphic card sucks, so i cant play anything really good, right now im playing c&c red alert 3, and AOE3


Aahh do not despair. Game quality and graphic intensity isn't correlated.


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 13, 2009)

Chess, juggling, Aikido, snowboarding, physics, astronomy, mathematics.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 13, 2009)

magic, juggling, programming, computer games (puzzle, racing and sometimes an mmorpg)

oh yeah, and gambling.


----------



## EE-Cuber (Mar 13, 2009)

Electronic design is my main hobby.

To a lesser extent: Astrophysics, Astronomy & Nature 

Oh, can't forget playing PS3 games..


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 13, 2009)

soccer, books, computer, making videos


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 13, 2009)

Volleyball, cars, PC-Games, PSP and MUSIC !!!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 13, 2009)

<- world class Unreal Tournament '99 player.
HEADSHOT.


----------



## mande (Mar 13, 2009)

juggling, lots of outdoor games like volleyball, football, etc., table tennis


----------



## F.P. (Mar 13, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> <- world class Unreal Tournament '99 player.
> HEADSHOT.



Wait...instagib?


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 13, 2009)

An older thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=497.

- Programming, mostly fun(ctional) languages and (type) theory.
- Non-twisty puzzles.
- Chess, checkers, Connect Four, weiqi, and other similar games.
- Mathematics, especially things that are useful in cubing and programming.
- Languages.


----------



## MaO (Mar 13, 2009)

skateboarding, playing guitar and sports like soccer...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 13, 2009)

swimming (competitively)
music (guitar specifically but everything about it is awesome
audio, video, still image editing

basic stuff


----------



## qazefth (Mar 13, 2009)

Most all kind of sports.
Computer
Creating something new
Books


----------



## dChan (Mar 13, 2009)

Currently I am into mentalism/magic, programming(Lua - PSP Lua - and C++ mainly), writing, comics, reading(Phillip K. **** currently).

Edit: The word filter is immature...


----------



## Nukoca (Mar 13, 2009)

Biking, camping, basketball, and anything outdoors.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 13, 2009)

F.P. said:


> Lt-UnReaL said:
> 
> 
> > <- world class Unreal Tournament '99 player.
> ...


Nah, sniper. You can't headshot with instagib, ya know.  But I mostly used to play a mod called Bunnytrack, have you heard of it? I might get back into it.


----------



## Garmon (Mar 13, 2009)

Skateboarding
Gaming


----------



## Alpha Shenron (Mar 13, 2009)

Video games and all things Nintendo. I have every Nintendo console and all but 2 or three of their portable systems (I have like 2 of each system).


----------



## Vig (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm into tennis and martial arts


----------



## PeterNewton (Mar 13, 2009)

ameteur programming, distance running, weight lifting, mathematics and READING STAR WARS EXPANDED UNIVERSE BOOKS!!!! NEW JEDI ORDER and LEGACY OF THE FORCE FTW!!!!!!!!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 13, 2009)

Napping/Sleeping
Thinking/pondering
Listening to music
Walking

I am a very solemn person...


Edit: Playing "Thief: The Metal Age"


----------



## Gparker (Mar 13, 2009)

baseball, i skate(2 years), and i still have a girlfriend that im still interested in.


----------



## krazedkat (Mar 13, 2009)

Mathematics, puzzles (sudoku etc.)


----------



## anderson26 (Mar 13, 2009)

Definitely Table Tennis


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 16, 2009)

Yo-Yos(1A, 5A), kendama, dice stacking, speedstacking(not much), and KARTRIDER!!



you think kartrider is copied from mariokart? look at this....

http://www.im.tv/vlog/personal/495456/5234269

....how is this similar with mariokart?


----------



## F.P. (Mar 16, 2009)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Lt-UnReaL said:
> ...



Yeah, I know. But I once met a guy called "L-Perm" on a ffa instagib server and he told me that he is a very good and popular speedcuber...I have been wondering who that was eversince. 

Bunnytrack is nice...Maverick ftw. 

Some maps are way too hard for me and I got no motivation if there is almost no chance to break the record. 
I have been in 3 top 5 5 on 5 ictf clans and number one in 1 on 1 ictf and 1 on 1 idm on clanbase (world ranking). 

Never played sniper.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 16, 2009)

extreme unicycling
mountain unicycling
math (in general)
soccer
skateboarding
yo-yoing (very cool hobby)
track jumping (high jump is the best)
and thats all I can think of right now


----------



## skwishy (Mar 16, 2009)

Over the last couple of months I have become totally addicting to Freelining. If any of you have about $150 just kicking around I would suggest giving these things a shot. They seem pricey for what they are but think of all the money you could save in gas


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Mar 16, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Yo-Yos(1A, 5A), kendama, dice stacking, speedstacking(not much), and KARTRIDER!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love kart rider, but the global version is shut down, and the china version is too lag for me so i gave up


----------



## tim (Mar 16, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> you think kartrider is copied from mariokart? look at this....
> 
> http://www.im.tv/vlog/personal/495456/5234269
> 
> ....how is this similar with mariokart?



Look closer and you'll find similarities .


----------



## MaO (Mar 16, 2009)

skwishy said:


> Over the last couple of months I have become totally addicting to Freelining. If any of you have about $150 just kicking around I would suggest giving these things a shot. They seem pricey for what they are but think of all the money you could save in gas



OMG that looks amazing!
is it hard to learn?


----------



## skwishy (Mar 16, 2009)

MaO said:


> skwishy said:
> 
> 
> > Over the last couple of months I have become totally addicting to Freelining. If any of you have about $150 just kicking around I would suggest giving these things a shot. They seem pricey for what they are but think of all the money you could save in gas
> ...



It really depends on if you are a quick learner or not. I would also imagine that skating, surfing or snowboarding experience would help too. I learned over a period of about three days, spending about 45 minutes a day. One of my co-workers picked it up over two days, spending only about 15 minutes both days while we were supposed to be working . If you really put forth the effort then it wont take you very long at all to learn.


----------



## MaO (Mar 16, 2009)

skwishy said:


> MaO said:
> 
> 
> > skwishy said:
> ...



yeah I already skate and snowboard but i've never seen it befor but is looks really cool


----------



## AJelsma (Mar 16, 2009)

besides cubing

I used to pen spin now only do it in class withouth thinking
Magic (like the tricks not witchcraft)
Chess


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 16, 2009)

I play all kinds of sports. I have been in Volleyball, Basketball, football (soccer), cricket, golf, hockey (landhockey) and bandy (mostly scandinavian sport) teams. 

But at the moment I mostly play football (soccer).


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 16, 2009)

I enjoy... playing soccer, tennis, and golf, listening to music, juggling a little, read, instant messaging with friends, and following the Celtics(basketball), Red Sox, Patriots, Bruins, and Wake Forest(college) sports teams.


----------



## CubeFreak122 (Mar 16, 2009)

I play guitar and piano so my fingertricks on the cube is faster and a bit different than other people's XD

To me pluto's a planet no matter what the scientists say


----------



## edwardtimliu (Mar 16, 2009)

Piano, kinda forced to lol asian parents these days tsk tsk, Guitar is fun though even tho I'm not good at it.
Tennis and Basketball are the only sports I play regularly.
I also Blade, I stopped for a few months, but I am starting again now.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 17, 2009)

S4 League, an MMOTPS (massively multiplayer online third-person shooter).

That's it... XD


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 17, 2009)

Bridge design
http://home.comcast.net/~mdwoodbridge/results.html
Regional #1 and #2
State #2 and #3
http://bridgecontest.usma.edu/scoreboard.htm
Zone 1, #3
All zones, #19
My team name is "speedcubing." 

Origami
I made lots of designs when I was young and folded just about all the hardest models on http://origami.com/
I rarely do this anymore.

Painting
I used to like this, but it's too time consuming and became very boring.
Recently, I did a painting of me doing OH cubing, I'll take a picture of that and upload it here eventually.

Math contests
http://www.math.umd.edu/highschool/mathcomp/2008winner.html
City winner.
http://www.mdspe.org/2006 State Newsletter Article.htm
#34 in state a few years ago.
Barely qualified for AIME. I guess I'm OK, but many people here are much better.

Other: Things that are interesting, but I can't do very well.
Juggling, penspinning, parkour, long jump, running, reading, writing, tetris, typing.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 17, 2009)

sleeping.
facebooking.
gtalking with per.
er.
msning?
and more sleeping.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 17, 2009)

When you guys were into cubing,what is the second most thing that you would do?for me: using the computer.


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 18, 2009)

Music (I play mainly guitar, but I'm getting into drums and bass as well), Gaming, although not nearly as much because my Xbox broke and getting it to turn on is a pain, A sort of juggling spin-off that uses sticks, sort of into magic, and some programming, although I JUST started and can only make basic things on a calculator...

EDIT: I would say I'm into math contests, but last year my friend made me do one and I made 6th place in the county.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 18, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> When you guys were into cubing,what is the second most thing that you would do?for me: using the computer.



Were into cubing? I still am. Would do? I am still doing it. Sleeping.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 19, 2009)

tim said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > you think kartrider is copied from mariokart? look at this....
> ...



i'd say that the kartrider one is more advanced


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 19, 2009)

ISuckAtCubing said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Yo-Yos(1A, 5A), kendama, dice stacking, speedstacking(not much), and KARTRIDER!!
> ...



i play the taiwanese verson~~and it's not so laggy as the chinese one

my record for DOWNHILL MINE(L2):


----------



## speedcuber1355 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yah IAUs decision was in 2006
doesnt matter its got its own group now anyway
it fits in better with its group...Makemake, Haumea, Eris, Ceres

Astronomy
Juggling
Sports


----------



## MaO (Mar 23, 2009)

I forgot one of my intrests
Modding PSP's
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIXuNNZFw9I


----------

